# Koi Varietät Kingu



## scholzi (22. Feb. 2010)

Leute....
Ein Koihändler in meiner Nähe bietet eine angeblich neue Varietät von Koi an  "KINGU"
Soll wohl nirgendwo in Deutschland erhältlich sein, nur da
http://www.aquafarm-oberlausitz.de/shop/
http://www.aquafarm-oberlausitz.de/shop/Japanreise-2009:_:31.html
Also ich kann mich nicht wirklich mit der exklusiven Schönheit identifizieren.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## CrimsonTide (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Bin ja jetzt kein Koi-Experte, aber sieht das nicht ein wenig nach einem blassen Ogon aus?! Ich finde die Variante von "Silberfisch" mit goldenem Kopf nicht so schlecht (erstes Bild), aber sonst ist mir das zu blass ... dann schon lieber gleich weiß oder weiß mit schwarz oder schwarz mit weiß, wenns schon keine Farben sein sollen


----------



## Joachim (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Moin!

@Robert
Also ich bin nachgewiesen auch kein Koi-Spezi  aber wenn du ihn für deinen Teich möchtest: hauptsache gesund und er gefällt dir. Alles andere kann dann doch in dem Fall fast egal sein. Ist halt ein bunter Fisch...


----------



## Dodi (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Hallo Robert,

so ähnliche Koi sind schon bei uns vom eigenen Nachwuchs entstanden. 
Ich kann da also nix besonderes dran finden, sehen eher aus wie einfache "Eurokoi".


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Hmmmm,
ist eigentlich recht Simpel. Der Markt ist Satt, also müssen neue Varietäten her. Gosanke verkaufen sich nicht mehr so gut wie noch vor ein paar Jahren.

Ich habe den Eindruck das die Einfarbigen wie Chagoi, Yamabuki usw. hoch im Kurs stehen. Dazu die Kikusui, und Yamatonishiki, deren Preis steigt.

Ich finde der Kingu sieht aus wie ein Metallicfarbender Hariwake in Gelb 
Nicht mein Fall, kann aber wenn er mal richtig groß ist ein echter Hingucker werden


----------



## scholzi (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

 für eure Meinung
mal sehen wie viele Leute zur Eröffnung sich für das Becken "Kingu" interessieren werden.


----------



## polyodon87 (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Tach zusamm!

Ich habe gestern bei besagtem Händler zwei Kingus erworben, die jetzt bei mir im Keller in meiner Winterhälterung schwimmen! und, was soll ich sagen! Ich bin begeistert!!!

Ich kann jedem raten, der Interesse an dieser neuen Varietät hat, selbst zum Händler zu fahren und sich die Fische in Natura anzuschauen! Die sehen da viel besser aus als sich auf den Bildern der Internetseite vermuten lässt! Also Leute, wenn ihr noch ein paar ab haben wollt, dann beeilt euch! Es sin nämlich schon 12 weitere reserviert und noch sin se mit 150€ recht Preiswert mein ich!


Mfg Ich


----------



## Digicat (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Servus Ich 

Mein Name ist Helmut und begrüße Dich auf`s Herzlichste ....

Und wo sind die Bilder von deinen "Zwei" ...
Mußt wissen ... wir sind ein bisserl Fotoverrückt ... 

Stell uns auch bitte deine IH und deinen Teich Hier näher vor :beten

Wünsche Dir bei uns noch viel Vergnügen 

Edit: Habe jetzt dein Profil beäugelt .... Hast du einen Vogelpark mit einem Fischottergehege ... oder gar einen Tierpark  Helmut, der ein bisserl staunt


----------



## toschbaer (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Ich
bin ein kleiner Spassvogel    

Helmut, 
denkst Du diese kleinen Kingu würden ausreichen, seine Vögel zu ernähren? Was glaubst Du wie schnell "ich" wieder umsteigt auf "Euro"- fütterung?  
Mal sehen wie lange "ich" das finaziell durchhält!  :smoki

Ich habe den Kingu Koi noch nicht live gesehen und deshab werde ich mir noch kein Urteil bilden: denn Bilder können trügen. Aber vielleicht werde ich mir mal in naher Zukunft welche anschauen und dann  

LG
Friedhelm, 
der sich diese Vögel und Marder nicht im Garten halten möchte!


----------



## Annett (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Hallo Koi-Fans.

Vielleicht kann ja einer/mehrere von Euch eigene Bilder von dieser Koi-Varietät machen, auf denen sie schöner zur Geltung kommen?!
Beim Händler aber besser um Erlaubnis fragen.


----------



## Nobby (16. März 2010)

*AW: Koi Varietät Kingu*

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde nichts über diese neue Varietät ( außer bei dem besagten Händler ),
das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist das Kingu ist ein babylonischer Gott ist.


----------

